# أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2007)

أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟​


1-عندما تشعرين بالإعجاب تجاه أحد الأشخاص فإنكِ: 
أ-تنالين إعجابه. 
ب-لا تشعرينه بذلك. 
ج-تشعرينه بالعكس.​
2-الرجل الذي ينال إعجابكِ هو: 
أ-من يتهم بكِ اهتماماً خاصاً. 
ب-من يغرقكِ بالهدايا. 
ج-من يغرقكِ بالزهور والبطاقات اللطيفة.​
3-أكثر ما يحرك مشاعرك في الطرف الآخر هو: 
أ-لطفه. 
ب-قوته ورجولته. 
ج-نقاط ضعفه.​
4-عندما يشتعل الخلاف بينكما فكيف يكون رد فعلكِ؟؟..((ملاحظة إذا كنتِ غير متزوجة أو مخطوبة فلا تجبين على السؤال بأي نقطة)) 
أ-تبادرين بمناقشة المشكلة معه واستخلاص النتائج. 
ب-تشعرينه بأنه قد جرح كرامتكِ وتجعلينه يدفع ثمن ذلك غالياً. 
ج-تشعرين بالمهانة وتلتزمين بالهدوء.​
5-إن النجاح في العمل من وجهة نظركِ يتوقف على: 
أ-الثقة بالنفس. 
ب-القوة والسرعة في اتخاذ ردود الأفعال في المواقف المختلفة. 
ج-أي عمل تقصد؟.​
6-هل يحدث لكِ أن تؤجلي أعمالكِ للقيام بها في وقت آخر؟.. 
أ-غالباً. 
ب-نادراً. 
ج-أحياناً.​
7-من وجهة نظركِ..الاستيلاء على مركز رئيسكِ في العمل.. 
أ-عمل غير مُجدٍ ولا يستحق المحاولة. 
ب-شئ لابد منه وهو القاعدة الأساسية للعبة. 
ج-عمل لا يمت للأنوثة بصلة.​
8-أنتِ تفضلين دائماً الكتابة: 
أ-بقلم جاف. 
ب-بقلم حبر سائل. 
ج-بقلم رصاص.​
9-أنتِ تفضلين دائماً: 
أ-أن يحبك الآخرون. 
ب-أن يخشاكِ الآخرون. 
ج-أن تكوني موضع إعجاب الآخرين.​
10-عندما تواجهكِ صعوبة فإن ذلك: 
أ-يضعف من قواكِ 
ب-يدفعكِ إلى المزيد من التمسك واستعادة القوى. 
ج-يجعلكِ تقولين في نفسكِ.."هذه غلطة الآخرين​". 

11-أنتِ تعيشين من أجل: 
أ-الحياة نفسها. 
ب-كسب المزيد من الأموال. 
ج-أطفالكِ​





والآن سيدتي أجمعي مجموع الإجابات​


فإذا كان معظم إجابتكِ من الفئة (أ) فأنتِ شمســــــية 
طبيعتكِ:شمسية​. 
الصفة الغالبة عليكِ أنكِ:قـويـة وهـادئة..والنضـارة والسـكون. 
أنتِ تتمتعين بكل المميزات التي تؤهلكِ بحق لتكوني رمزاً للأنوثة الأبدية...وخاصة هذا المزيج الفريد من القوة والعطف..فبالرغم من ثقتكِ التامة بقوتكِ إلا أنكِ نادراً ما تلجئين إلى استخدامها لأنكِ مقتنعة تماماً بأن تسجيل الانتصارات على الآخرين لا يستدعي بالضرورة إلحاق الضرر بهم..ولكنه يمكن أن يحدث بكل هدوء وبالعقل والمنطق دون الحاجة إلى اللجوء إلى الصوت العالي أو الاستشهاد بالآخرين..وأنتِ مقتنعة كذلك بأن المرأة الشمسية هي شئ مكتسب وهي صفة لا نولد بها وإنما يجب أن نسعى إليها بكل قوانا..وأهم شئ بالنسبة لكِ هو الحب بكل أشكاله فهو الذي يغذيكِ ويمدكِ بهذه الطاقة والقوة التي تعكسينها بدوركِ نوراً ودفئاً على الآخرين..​وإذا كانت معظم إجاباتك من الفئة(ب) فأنتِ قمــــــرية 
طبيعتكِ:معدنية.​الصفة الغالبة عليكِ أنكِ: امرأة مسترجلة وعلاجكِ في متناول يدكِ.. 
صحيح أنكِ خسر امرأة يمكنها القيام بعمليات التخطيط والتفكير والتدقيق..وأنكِ من طائفة ((النساء الخارقات))..اللاتي يمتلكن جميع المقومات التي تمكنهن من السيطرة على مجريات الأمور وإخضاع الآخرين وأنتِ أيضاً من النوع الذي لا يبالي بنقد الآخرين ويواصل شق طريقه تبعاً لاعتقاداته ومفاهيمه الشخصية..أنت من النوع الذي يمكن الاعتماد عليه رغم أنكِ لا تحاولين أبداً الاعتماد على الغير..أنتِ أيضاً تناضلين بقوة من أجل الآخرين مما يضطرهم إلى التغاضي عن نوبات العجرفة التي تنتابكِ أحياناً..ومن الناحية العاطفية..تجتاحكِ أحياناً لحظات من الأنوثة المتدفقة ولكنكِ تحتمين منها خلف درع((رجولتكِ))أو((استرجالكِ))..وقد تجدين نفسكِ أحياناً مضطرة إلى مساندة شريكِ في لحظات ضعفه بشرط ألا يدوم ذلك طويلاً 
لأنكِ لا تحتملين الضعف..فأنتِ متشددة جداً مع الآخرين كما أنتِ مع نفسكِ.​
إذا كانت معظم إجاباتك من الفئة (ج) فأنتِ نبـــــاتـية 
طبيعتكِ:نباتية​. 
الصفة الغالبة عليكِ أنكِ:هادئة جداً..فإنتِ إنسانة يغلب عليها الهدوء.. 
ويحركك شيئان:الهدوء والرغبة في الاستقرار..وهما فقط اللذان يمليان عليكِ جميع تصرفاتكِ واختياراتكِ وردود أفعالكِ...وأنتِ أم مثالية..يقظة..متوازنة..تعشقين النباتات والأطفال..تهتمين بالتفاصيل الصغيرة الجميلة..الزهور واللوحات و الألوان.. 
فمنزلكِ هو رمز للجمال والتجانس والهدوء..أنتِ تتجنبين الدخول في علاقات تقوم على القوة والسلطة..كما تتجنبين الدخول في مواجهات مع الآخرين..وعندما تجدين نفسكِ في مأزق فإنكِ عادة لا تترددين في فتنة الطرف الآخر لدفعه إلى التخلي عن جميع أسلحته والاعتراف بهزيمته..أنتِ من النوع الحساس إلى درجة كبيرة..وهذه الحساسية تدفعكِ دائماًً لمعاتبة الغير وقذفهم بالتهم الباطلة..وعلى الصعيد العاطفي..أنتِ امرأة-طفلة تجتمع فيها أرق الأحاسيس والمشاعر.. 
تحتاجين دائماً إلى دعم ورعاية الغير حتى تشعري بأنكِ على ما يرام وغالباً ما تشعرين بالندم على أنكِ لم تعاصري الزمن الماضي((الجميل)) من وجهة نظركِ حيث كانت المرأة قبل كل شئ أماً وربة بيت وحيث كان كل جنس يعي تماماً حقيقة دوره في الحياه​​


----------



## fullaty (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع ده بس انا حيرانه اوى انا عندى 4 الالف و4 الباء 3 من الجيم  قوليلى ابقى انهى واحدة وعلى فكرة عدة كام مرة بس راى مش بيتغير بس موضوع حلو بجد


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*

الموضوع جميل وواخد مجهود مشكور شكرا لتعبك فى جمع الموضوع وياريت كلنا نحاول ان نقف مع انفسنا ونسال اين نحن؟ ساعتها ممكن نبقى الافضل لاننا هنعرف احنا فين بالضبط ومع مين ماشيين ياريت نطلع ماشين وادينا فى ايديه امين اكثرى من هذه المواضيع فهى مفيده جدا والرب يعوض تعب المحبه


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*

يعنى مش حرمه نفسك من اى نوع 

عندك كل الانواع مش وحش ولا تحتارى يا قمر

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*

اشكرك يا ناجى على الديمقراطيه

وردك على الموضوع انا بجد سعيده

شكرااااااااااا​


----------



## marnono2021 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*

سلامى للجميع 
الموضوع جميل قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
شكرا كتير


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*

شكرااااااااااااليكى على الرد
يا marnono2021​


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*


3-أكثر ما يحرك مشاعرك في الطرف الآخر هو: 

ب-قوته ورجولته. 
كاندي بجد موضوع رائع ميرسي ليكي​


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وان*

ميرسى ليكى انتى يا قمر

يا السريانيه​


----------



## بحر الاحزان (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*

الرجل الصادق


----------



## استير (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*

كاندى موضوعك رائع​كفإذا كان معظم إجابتكِ من الفئة (أ) فأنتِ شمســــــية
طبيعتكِ:شمسية
.
الصفة الغالبة عليكِ أنكِ:قـويـة وهـادئة..والنضـارة والسـكون.
أنتِ تتمتعين بكل المميزات التي تؤهلكِ بحق لتوني رمزاً للأنوثة الأبدية...وخاصة هذا المزيج الفريد من القوة والعطف..فبالرغم من ثقتكِ التامة بقوتكِ إلا أنكِ نادراً ما تلجئين إلى استخدامها لأنكِ مقتنعة تماماً بأن تسجيل الانتصارات على الآخرين لا يستدعي بالضرورة إلحاق الضرر بهم..ولكنه يمكن أن يحدث بكل هدوء وبالعقل والمنطق دون الحاجة إلى اللجوء إلى الصوت العالي أو الاستشهاد بالآخرين..وأنتِ مقتنعة كذلك بأن المرأة الشمسية هي شئ مكتسب وهي صفة لا نولد بها وإنما يجب أن نسعى إليها بكل قوانا..وأهم شئ بالنسبة لكِ هو الحب بكل أشكاله فهو الذي يغذيكِ ويمدكِ بهذه الطاقة والقوة التي تعكسينها بدوركِ نوراً ودفئاً على الآخرين.. 
بجد تسلم ايدك على الموضوع 
و فعلا انا معا سريانية الراجل بقوة و رجولتة مشى بالرومانسية 
​


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*

كاندى بجد كالعاده
موضوعك رائع
وميرسى ليكى موووت
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*

ميرسى ليكى يا استير يا حببتى

على ردك الجميل

وربنا يكون معاكى يا قمر​


----------



## ميرنا (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*



> فإذا كان معظم إجابتكِ من الفئة (أ) فأنتِ شمســــــية
> طبيعتكِ:شمسية​



*شكرا كاندى *​


----------



## missorang2006 (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*

*الموضوع رائع  شكرا كتير
الرب يباركك 
انا طلعت الشمسية أ *


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*

ميرسى يا ميرنا​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أي نوع من النساء انت؟؟, اتفضلي تنوريني وانتي تعرفي*

شكرا ليكى على الرد يا missorang2006​


----------

